# Dr. Reg Barrow?



## JOwen (Feb 23, 2007)

FREE REFORMED PRESBYTERIAN and COVENANTER RESOURCES (Books, MP3s, Debates, and Articles) by_ Dr. Reg Barrow_

Anyone know where he got this from?


----------



## CDM (Feb 23, 2007)

JOwen said:


> FREE REFORMED PRESBYTERIAN and COVENANTER RESOURCES (Books, MP3s, Debates, and Articles) by_ Dr. Reg Barrow_
> 
> Anyone know where he got this from?



From various and sundry places. 

I have his Puritan and Reformed collection. Some are scanned from the originals. 

See A Puritan's Mind review of them here.

Dr. Barrow has given his customers permission to replicate any and all of them and distribute them freely.




C. Matthew McMahon said:


> All -
> 
> Just a note. Stillwater has a position that does not give anyone permission to replicate any and all of them because of the following:
> 
> ...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 23, 2007)

I think that Jerrold may be asking, "Where did Reg Barrow get his doctorate?"

I don't know the answer to that question but I am curious myself.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Feb 23, 2007)

JOwen said:


> FREE REFORMED PRESBYTERIAN and COVENANTER RESOURCES (Books, MP3s, Debates, and Articles) by_ Dr. Reg Barrow_
> 
> Anyone know where he got this from?


Must have gone back to school. According to the Internet Wayback machine he changed this to Dr. during or before May 2005.


----------



## JOwen (Feb 23, 2007)

Yes, I'm wondering where he received his doctorate, and what discipline it is in. Thought someone on the net might have done the sleuthing already. I guess I'll have to ask him if I really want to know. 

Blessings!


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Apr 10, 2008)

mangum said:


> JOwen said:
> 
> 
> > FREE REFORMED PRESBYTERIAN and COVENANTER RESOURCES (Books, MP3s, Debates, and Articles) by_ Dr. Reg Barrow_
> ...


 
All -

Just a note. Stillwater has a position that does not give anyone permission to replicate any and all of them because of the following:

Reg states - 

"In this post the sentence reads: "Dr. Barrow has given his customers permission to replicate any and all of them and distribute them freely." This is not true about our CDs and could potentially get people in legal trouble. To avoid anything like this would you please remove this single sentence?

FYI


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Apr 12, 2008)

C. Matthew McMahon said:


> mangum said:
> 
> 
> > JOwen said:
> ...


 
I needed to post an update here for some clarification.

________________________________________________

Dear Brothers and Sisters In Christ:

In regard to some of the information posted above it may be helpful for you to know that all SWRB's CDs contain copyrighted resources and that the CDs themselves are copyrighted individually and as sets. I won't go into the details of the specific copyright laws concerning why this is so, but any competent copyright lawyer can explain this for those who are interested. Also, regarding SWRB's CDs I have not given any blanket "permission to replicate any and all of them" or for anyone to "distribute them freely," as noted in one post in the thread above.

What I've done, however, is grant permission to anyone who has purchased our CDs to freely copy one CD per person (not two CDs and certainly not the whole set) as long as they are given away at no cost, to individuals (i.e., given away "face to face" to someone you know, not in public promotions), to further the spread of the truth and minister to those who may be helped by the contents of any one CD.

Additionally, for people carrying our CDs into Communist (e.g. China, North Korea, etc.), Muslim (e.g. Oman, Indonesia, UAE, etc.) and other decidedly anti-Christian countries, I have also granted permission to freely copy as many of our CDs as possible to be given away (at no cost) within these specific types of countries only, to help poor and persecuted Christians living therein. Thus, if you can get copies of our CDs into any openly anti-Christian country, please contact us and we will work with you to help minister to our poor and persecuted brothers and sisters in Christ in these countries. Our contact information is on our web pages at http://www.swrb.com/ or at http://www.sermonaudio.com/swrb.

The contents of all SWRB's 90 CDs are listed at:

+ CALVINISM BOOKSHELF CD SET (30 CDs)
http://www.swrb.com/Puritan/calvinism-bookshelf-CDs.htm

+ REFORMATION BOOKSHELF CD SET (30 CDs)
http://www.swrb.com/Puritan/protestant-bookshelf-CDs.htm

+ PROTESTANT BOOKSHELF CD SET (30 CDs)
http://www.swrb.com/Puritan/reformation-bookshelf-CDs.htm

Furthermore, as noted above, Dr. C. Matthew McMahon's review of our first two CD sets is at http://www.apuritansmind.com/BookReviews/Puritans/SWRBCDCollection.htm. 
We are also presently running a 3 for 1 CD sale with additional prepublication discounts related to our 60 new CDs. Moreover, if anyone buys our CD sets and mentions Dr. McMahon's review, SWRB will donate $US25 to Dr. McMahon to help promote his work on the web.

We have also made thousands of Puritan, Covenanter and Reformed resources available for free at:

+ Free etext sermons, articles and books (by Calvin, Knox, Rutherford
and other Reformers) at:
http://www.swrb.com/newslett/newslett.htm

+ Free MP3 sermons and audio books (by Calvin, Knox, Rutherford and
other Reformers) at:
http://www.sermonaudio.com/swrb

Enjoy!

Your Servant in Christ (for the Covenanted Reformation), Reg Barrow, President, STILL WATERS REVIVAL BOOKS Serving Christians worldwide (in over 100 countries) for 23+ years.

"If it be asked, then, by what things chiefly the Christian religion has a standing amongst us, and maintains its truth, it will be found that the following two not only occupy the principal place, but comprehend under them all the other parts, and consequently the whole substance of Christianity, viz., a knowledge first, of the right way to worship God; and secondly of the source from which salvation is to be sought. When these are kept out of view, though we may glory in the name of Christians, our profession is empty and vain."

- John Calvin as cited in _War Against the Idols_ (book on sale at http://www.swrb.com/catalog/e.htm), p. 198. Carlos Eire is citing from Calvin's _On the Necessity of Reforming the Church_, which is FREE ONLINE at: http://www.swrb.com/newslett/actualnls/NRC_ch00.htm .


----------

